# Rt. 138 accident



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I am just wondering if anyone responded or heard anything about the BFI truck accident yesterday on 138 in Raynham by the McDonalds. I was driving by when it happened and it seemed like a very strange accident and was wondering what happened. Thanks!


----------

